# Put me and my S185 to work (Minneapolis)



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

I recently bought a low hours, full cab, 2 speed S185. I am purchasing some wolf paws for it this coming week. Is there anyone out there willing to put us to work??? I also have a 16' dump trailer/ truck combo if you are hauling snow out.

Please call or text 763-227-1798
Thanks ,
Dean


----------



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

6+ coming this weekend...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What are your rates going to be? Just curious.


----------



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

Well that's a good question... Since I posted in the networking side and not the contracting side I figured I'd work that out with my new friend. I work in the trades and have considerable time in a machine... I understand the differences between snow and dirt operations (push vs carry)… I understand team environments and equipment roles if working large lots is your thing... 

I see southern Wisco and Iowa are calling for a big event this weekend... You call I haul


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good luck, hope you get some work.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe post in the Minnesota weather thread. 
Some of those guys might not look at other threads.


----------



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks will do!!!


----------

